
What happened to GraphViz? - kwhitefoot
http://graphviz.org/
======
fulafel
Development seems alive and well:
[https://github.com/ellson/graphviz/commits/master](https://github.com/ellson/graphviz/commits/master)

Maybe they just don't like making releases.

------
bryanrasmussen
I'm sort of confused by this title. what do you think happened to GraphViz?

